# Steaming on classic



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi All

Still getting to grips with milk on my classic and need some advice.

How much do you turn the steam knob? Under turning seems to give poor milk with just foam on top and too much makes it run out of pressure.

What's the general accepted twist?

Cheers


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Well after some practice this morning it seems that 3/4 of a turn is about right.










Not a touch on most of the other pours on here but my best pour yet.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just turn it on full and work with it, don't blame anything on the machine, less steam is not the answer.

Practice and technique.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I opened it so it went full whack.Should be plenty of gas in it for one drink


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Best advice is 'all or nothing' and learn to control the pressure through the angle of the wand and the depth in the milk.

Plenty of practice required, but with the Rancilio steam arm fitted you can get superb milk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in the full throttle camp too. Just be careful how you turn it off. Tighten it gently as the steam valve can get broken really easily. I got into the habit of just using my middle finger and thumb to turn it off.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Me too. Give it a really good blast of steam. I have been practicing with my Classic/Silvia combo for a few months now and I am starting to get consistent results. Unfortunately the only way to nail it is by constantly practicing. It will come eventually.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For the first time today I steamed some Cravendale the way I (think I) normally do without putting a great deal of thought into it and actually came up with something that was almost passable as latte art. I was so amazed I drank it without taking a pic! I always just open the classic up full bore, but don't turn it so far that it takes too long to turn it off again at the critical moment.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

If there is enough steam for one drink how do you turn the second espresso that is waiting into a cap or flat white?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You should be able to steam a large pitcher with it


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

(Using a Silvia Wand)

My preferred method is to open the dial slightly with the tip just under the surface near the middle - let the milk have 1-2 seconds of spurts (NOT A SNORT).

Dip the tip further under then move the pitcher to the side at an angle to achieve a spin - then whack it up to full power.

After I pull a shot I flick the steam switch on and purge till dry, this'll save you doing it just before you steam the milk which is best done before the heating element light comes back on. (Approx 15 secs)

By the time I've been to the fridge and half-filled my (12oz) pitcher I get straight on it.

Getting consistent milk on a Classic can take weeks if not months, and like others say - technique matters the most, introducing too much air is an easy mistake!

I've no doubt that a lot of people's methods differ, but it just requires hours of 'fun', pints of milk, and a few over-caffienated moments of frustration and reflection.

Enjoy. :]


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

How many seconds do you induce air into the milk for when producing latte milk? I just can't find the sweet spot. Too little and I get just warm milk and too much I get a froth on top.

I do try and swirl the froth into the milk but then I cant get latte art to form as the milk is too thick.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Full whack for me too, tip just under the surface and move to the side as suggested for a nice swirly vortex. As for my latte 'art' I call it latte 'f..art' as it usually ends up that can only be best described as looking like a wet one, the sort a baby leaves in a nappy.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

majnu said:


> How many seconds do you induce air into the milk for when producing latte milk? I just can't find the sweet spot. Too little and I get just warm milk and too much I get a froth on top.
> 
> I do try and swirl the froth into the milk but then I cant get latte art to form as the milk is too thick.


If the milk is too thick you're introducing too much air try introducing less air and concentrate on integrating the foam and the milk.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat - it turns out too thick. I watched a few YouTube videos today, and most seem to introduce air for about 20s then dip the wand for the swirl.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

20 seconds???? Sucking noise for 4-6 max then swirl


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Really that short!? I'm over doing it by a mile in that case!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Use the inside of the jug as a gauge, the level of the milk should go up about 1/3 to a 1/2 then start swirling. I can't pour for shit but think my texture is OK generally


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmmm.....

You do know that the air to milk ratio is lower for a wet-foam when compared to dry-foam......

Hmm usually i get PMs on other forums stating "whats the difference between frothed and steamed milk?"

Just a tip, ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

If you'd mod a classic to have a V1/2 wand.......

Keep in mind......

Panarellos or standard wands?

That is the question, but i think wand types do matter (just an opinion)


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've got a modded silvia wand, not sure the version though as it came fitted.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Well after a few weeks I'm just about starting to get used to it.

Full blast seems to foam but about half a turn seems to be the sweet spot... On my machine anyway.

Any less and it's just foam on top and any more is just too quick for the small amounts of milk I'm doing.



















I'm also finding that the initial milk needs to be fed round the cup a bit to ensure a nice constant base to work on.

My pours aren't anywhere near what's on her already but they are getting better with each one.

My technique so far a purge when the steam switch goes on for about 5 seconds, then as soon as the light goes off I'm straight in to the milk. Holding at a slight angle I work at about 8 o'clock and get a nice whirlpool going. Once I can feel the milk warming up I'll dunk until I can't hold the base of the jug. After I'm finish it gets a few taps then a swirl and a couple of taps again.

The rest is just pure luck.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> 20 seconds???? Sucking noise for 4-6 max then swirl


Less seems to be more in my case. Getting lovely silky, wet paint looking latte milk that isn't over boiled too as the milk has a sweet aroma. My latte art skills are crap, I can't acheive anything.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

It's been a while since I've been on the forum. Been enjoying my coffee now it's all dialed in and also working on my latte art. Really starting to get somewhere now.

I'm finding that I need to wait for the steam light to go out then wait a couple of seconds after it comes back on again. It really makes a difference to the steam pressure.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I find that my milk is getting too hot too quickly, I hardly have any foam before I can't hold the jug. About 30 seconds. I am even putting the jug in the freezer first, any thoughts?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How much milk have you got in the jug?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Enough for a flat white 100ml


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Too little I guess. You need time to get the air into the milk in the first few secs and then enough time to fold the bubbles into the milk to texture it. Try doubling the quantity of milk to see what difference this makes.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Will do, being a tight Scot is the milk re-useable later or junk


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Junk.

The fats and proteins in the milk won't be stable enough to froth again.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> I find that my milk is getting too hot too quickly, I hardly have any foam before I can't hold the jug. About 30 seconds. I am even putting the jug in the freezer first, any thoughts?


Bad technique. i don't steam much more than 100ml for a flat white and have quite a powerful machine. Put a video up/


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Bad technique. i don't steam much more than 100ml for a flat white and have quite a powerful machine. Put a video up/


Just a thought what size of jug do you use, mine is only 200ml so wondered if it was too small, I asked my wife to video me frothing milk....can't type what she said


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't use very much either. All down to technique I guess. Remember to hold the arm at the surface of the milk until it starts to warm up the jug and then submerge the nib to fold.

I'll have to put a video together of mine, I'm no expert but it might help.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I use an Espro Toroid 12oz pitcher. Just enough for a couple of small cappuccinos or one large one. Anything more than that on the Classic and I find it is running out of steam before I am done. Using the Temp Tags has helped as well. I can then concentrate on the milk without faffing with a thermometer.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, ordered another larger jug that should be thicker, so will see how I get on with that


----------



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

I open it about 3/4 open. Im still new to all this coffee malarky like but im getting the hang of it having a few coffees a day and steaming loads of milk for me and the dad. As with everything practice makes perfect i suppose!


----------

